# Eviter la fenêtre de connexion



## jujubalda (10 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je possède un iPad Wi-fi que je souhaiterais utiliser pour me connecter à internet dans ma résidence, où les bornes wi-fi sont communes, ce sont des hotspots. 
Mais quand je sélectionne le réseau sur lequel je souhaite me connecter, la fenêtre de connexion s'ouvre, et une fois connecté, elle ne se referme pas, car le portail de connexion est également un portail internet. Impossible donc de surfer ensuite sur les applications.

Y a-t-il un moyen de contourner cette fenêtre pour se connecter directement depuis Safari ?


----------

